
23% of the Tor network’s exit capacity has been attacking Tor users - worldofmatthew
https://medium.com/@nusenu/how-malicious-tor-relays-are-exploiting-users-in-2020-part-i-1097575c0cac
======
eganist
Edit: disregard; the title on this one was the subtitle of the post, which is
fine

~~~
ggggtez
It's the subtitle. And the subtitle is more informative.

